# [ODMP] Tulare County Sheriff's Office, California ~ October 7, 2005



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Tulare County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on October 7, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17895*


----------

